# Transducer placement



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just installed a shoot thru the hull type transducer in my skiff. Epoxy down the base, let it dry and test it and then fill with mineral oil and mount the top. Pretty simple and eliminates your problem. Many transducers available for different brand units. Should be able to find one for under 100. Good luck


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't see why that wouldn't work.
Almost flat bottom hull, you are going to have to worry about air bubbles
interfering with the signal when operating at planing speeds, no matter where it's mounted.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks like an HB TD mount, it should work there. A slight angle to the rear will help with air bubbles coming off the hull while on plane.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Gonna bring this back up to the top.

I haven't mounted it yet, but would like to today, but I'm still not sure if I should mount it to the inside of the trim tabs or on the out side. The only advantage I can see with mounting it on outside of the tab would be moving it away from the prop.

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I mounted it in that position... SPRAY! I moved it up as far as I could when I got to the fishing spot, but upon leaving I'm still getting some spray coming up off of the transducer. I guess I'm going to try to raise it a little bit more to see if I can it to work right. Seem to read the depth fine until you hit 29mph or higher. 

Any input? My guess is the trim tabs aren't helping..


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

remove it and use a shoot thru transducer epoxied to the inside of the hull


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

First, did you install the rubber plug that is supposed to help with the spray issue?

The more you move it up the less chance it will read at speed.

I'd try getting the front bottom of the TD flush with bottom of the hull with the rear of the td a little lower than the front. You may need to rotate the inner plastic "toothed" washers so that the rear does not go to far down.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> First, did you install the rubber plug that is supposed to help with the spray issue?
> 
> The more you move it up the less chance it will read at speed.
> 
> I'd try getting the front bottom of the TD flush with bottom of the hull with the rear of the td a little lower than the front. You may need to rotate the inner plastic "toothed" washers so that the rear does not go to far down.



No. It did not come with that handy rubber piece.... I read up this issue on a few other forums. I put electrical tape over the gap on the mount. I'll try it this way and go from there.

I do have it slightly angled down. I'll have to get a picture.


----------

